
Show HN: Awsm.css – Simple CSS library for semantic HTML markup - igoradamenko
https://igoradamenko.github.io/awsm.css/
======
igoradamenko
It would be great if community could write something about the lib. :c

In my imagination it can be good for doc pages, simple blogs etc. What do you
say?

